# New to PP



## EcoHouse (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello. New to the PP business. I've been filling out vendor registrations for nearly 2 months and have now heard back from several AMC. Are there any that are better to work for than others? I have heard back from Safeguard, UNPPG, Cyrexx, NVMS, Platinum and Cityside. Would love some feedback on these companies from people who have worked for them before. Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

:bangin:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

try the Link on the top of page that's says* SEARCH*. its actually a really good tool that will find something for someone who doesn't want to actually take the time to look.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

EcoHouse said:


> Hello. New to the PP business. I've been filling out vendor registrations for nearly 2 months and have now heard back from several AMC. Are there any that are better to work for than others? I have heard back from Safeguard, UNPPG, Cyrexx, NVMS, Platinum and Cityside. Would love some feedback on these companies from people who have worked for them before. Thanks!:thumbup:


Find someone local that you can subcontract under. Have them teach you the ropes. Good luck.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> Find someone local that you can subcontract under. Have them teach you the ropes. Good luck.


EcoHouse - Welcome to the jungle - both the property preservation world & preservationtalk.com.

Disclaimer: I'm drinking - read on at your own risk.

In preservationtalk's forums you'll find the single most experienced collection of people in the industry, bar none. And you'll get all kinds of advice from them ranging from tactful suggestions to "_run now while you still can_" to even harsher words of warning depending on where the advisor is currently at in the love/hate cycles that are this industry. Take all advice (pro or con) with a grain of salt and you'll ultimately be able to make your own informed decisions.

Here's my $.02 for the companies you listed and every other company out there:
RESEARCH THIS SITE, the information you're seeking is here. 
You're going to find contractors that have been burnt by every one of those companies, and others that think they are good companies to work with. You have to decide how much you are willing to gamble with your time & money.

The above advice from JenkinsHB is probably the best advice for someone like you just trying to start out - A lot less gambling involved, and probably better pay too.

Good luck.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Just move to Myrtle Beach SC and i will put you to work, asap..fixed. 

I'm a really nice guy.:thumbsup: 

You could take all those company's you listed and i would still have more work than they could give you combined..

The traffic is bad there but lots fun there too.

Its the beach damnit..Plus i pay.:yes:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Just move to Myrtle Beach SC and i will put you to work, asap..fixed.
> 
> I'm a really nice guy.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


if i did you couldn't pry me off the golf course.:thumbup:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Heck Zuse I can call Myrtle Beach Tommy and he might work....at least when he isn't crabbing or treasure hunting...sometimes he catches crabs while treasure hunting


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd be at Drunken Jack's all day waiting on the traffic to thin out, which would be never. irate:


----------



## EcoHouse (Jul 20, 2015)

hammerhead said:


> try the Link on the top of page that's says* SEARCH*. its actually a really good tool that will find something for someone who doesn't want to actually take the time to look.


I have looked. Just figured I would use all resources available.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Echo, those are all middle man paper contractors, meaning they do little more than charge money to send you work.
Typically, the above mentioned companies are all or a combination of-
low volume, low paying, require specialized insurance, discounts, not locally operated. Of all the ones listed, NVMS was the easiest to deal with but volume and pay weren't enough to get off of the generic cheerios.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Echo, those are all middle man paper contractors, meaning they do little more than charge money to send you work.
> Typically, the above mentioned companies are all or a combination of-
> low volume, low paying, require specialized insurance, discounts, not locally operated. Of all the ones listed, NVMS was the easiest to deal with but volume and pay weren't enough to get off of the generic cheerios.



Could I afford the real Oreo's? Some things in life can be faked or duplicated. Oreo's are not one of those things.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Echo, those are all middle man paper contractors, meaning they do little more than charge money to send you work.
> Typically, the above mentioned companies are all or a combination of-
> low volume, low paying, require specialized insurance, discounts, not locally operated. Of all the ones listed, NVMS was the easiest to deal with but volume and pay weren't enough to get off of the generic cheerios.



generic cheerios.LOL, best quote of the thread.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> if i did you couldn't pry me off the golf course.:thumbup:


That's the problem im having now, Golf Courses and Bars.. seems as tho my long time, been with me 6 yrs contractor is (abit) burnt out..

The summers in the south are freaking brutal. He calls today on a property that's for sale and it has about 5k worth of shrubs and tree-fence line and leaf clean up. And of course its a BATF.

He tells me the realtor told him to stop working on the job, so he just cuts the grass only...I said (Right!!!) so i called the next closest contractor and he went and jump on it asap.. 

Sometime money just fixes everything, not always but mostly.:euro:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> That's the problem im having now, Golf Courses and Bars.. seems as tho my long time, been with me 6 yrs contractor is (abit) burnt out..
> 
> The summers in the south are freaking brutal. He calls today on a property that's for sale and it has about 5k worth of shrubs and tree-fence line and leaf clean up. And of course its a BATF.
> 
> ...


This contractor sounds like a guy I know. :thumbup:


----------

